# Recommendations for gear bags whilst on shift



## Spyro2500 (Oct 6, 2014)

Can anyone recommend gear bags to store everything needed (lunch, clothes etc) whilst working? I have a backpack right now and it is not at all practical.


----------



## MedicDelta (Oct 6, 2014)

What exactly are you looking for? Just a regular backpack? If that's all you want/need then head over to Walmart or Target and check there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2014)

I carry a rush twenty four and rush 72 to work with me... but then again I leave it all at the station for my week on duty


----------



## MedicDelta (Oct 6, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I carry a rush twenty four and rush 72 to work with me... but then again I leave it all at the station for my week on duty


Those bags are awesome. I have the rush 12 hour for school and it's great. 5.11 makes awesome stuff.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2014)

MedicDelta said:


> Those bags are awesome. I have the rush 12 hour for school and it's great. 5.11 makes awesome stuff.


I'm a gear ***** lol and love 5.11 gear. I use a lima messenger bag for school and I'm gonna pick up atriab 18 for hospital shifts and around town


----------



## Spyro2500 (Oct 6, 2014)

MedicDelta said:


> What exactly are you looking for? Just a regular backpack? If that's all you want/need then head over to Walmart or Target and check there.


I am looking for more of a patrol style bag rather than backpack - something with lots of pockets and places to put things.


----------



## MedicDelta (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd probably recommend what TransportJockey and I use, the 5.11 Tactical Rush series packs. They come in 12, 24 and 72 hour sizes and have plenty of pockets, and internal pockets for organization. But, those are backpacks. If you're really stuck on getting a patrol bag id head over to the 5.11 Tactical site and check out their patrol bag the Wingman Patrol Bag. I don't have one myself but I know 5.11 makes awesome products.


----------



## Spyro2500 (Oct 6, 2014)

Awesome thanks that was just what I had in mind.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 6, 2014)

I like messenger bags for places that I have to post during the shift. I don't do much of that anymore so I just keep my backcountry gear and some odds and ends in a Wal-Mart special Hello Kitty backpack that lives for the shift in the O2 compartment.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 6, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I carry a rush twenty four and rush 72 to work with me... but then again I leave it all at the station for my week on duty


How do you like these bags? Ive been looking at buying one when i get some money. I need a little bag i can keep some medical stuff in for when we have to hike into a call since the company doesn't supply anything at all


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> How do you like these bags? Ive been looking at buying one when i get some money. I need a little bag i can keep some medical stuff in for when we have to hike into a call since the company doesn't supply anything at all


I love them. For what you're looking for, you might wanna check out the Rush 12. It's a little smaller than my 24, and a lot smaller than my 72, but it should be perfect for you.
5.11 gear is good. I have never had any issues with it, and I've abused the crap out of my 24.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a Maxpedition MLB which is amazing, but not cheap. Used to be a toolbag when I was a locksmith. 

Something in a similar format that stands up with an open top is probably best, I think. Sits between the seats for easy access. Backpacks fall over.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 18, 2014)

Brandon O said:


> I have a Maxpedition MLB



Sorry, MPB.


----------



## NPO (Apr 22, 2020)

Resurrecting this thread in hopes of getting recommendations. I am looking at 5.11 stuff, but want to see if anyone had anything else they may suggest. I have some family needy requirements and just want a bag that ticks as many of them as possible.

- I prefer a backpack or sling/shoulder bag over a duffle bag.
- The bag needs to be large enough to store a folded vehicle extrication jacket, extrication gloves, and extrication helmet. (The helmet can be carried externally).
- If you can figure out a way to secure a ballistic vest to the bag, that's a plus. I was thinking if someone out there made a flap between the back surface and the interior bag, I could secure it in there. This is a long shot, but would be nice.
- Plenty of zipper pouches for my personal stuff.
- I don't require a lot of molle, but I'm guessing with a bag like this, it's going to be hard to avoid. 


I'm considering the 5.11 AMP 12 with the helmet Gear Set attachment. Does anyone have anything better to suggest? Those of you with the Rush bags, do you think the Helmet Gear Set would work as is or with an extension on the buckles?

Thanks


----------



## Peak (Apr 22, 2020)

I like the north face bags, I use a hotshot bag for my everyday stuff. Plus their stuff is half off right now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2020)

Look at the LAPG packs. I have an Atlas 24 and it easily carries everything I need


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 29, 2020)

I have three bags; i have a black helmet backpack that serves as my laptop bag, as well as a other stuff i need for teaching.  I also have a small gym bag that serves as my "EMS bag," which has all of my EMS equipment and stuff I might need for an ambulance shift (scope, helmet, jacket, winter hat/gloves, safety glasses, duty belt, radio holster, etc) that I purchased from kohls.  Ideally, this bag stays in the truck for the duration of the shift.  and I have a true north gear bag that i was given when I got on my old special operation team at work.  I use this as a 24 hour bag, which contains spare uniforms, cell phone charger, toiletry stuff, change of clothes, etc.  this stays at the station, or in the trunk of my car.

to be honest, i have gotten away from all encompassing bags, because the more stuff you put in there, the larger it gets.  i'd rather have a few smaller bags that are set up for specific functions, so I don't need to carry all my stuff everywhere i go.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (May 18, 2020)

If you try to carry everything in one bag, it's going to weigh a ton. 

If you try and break everything down into separate bags and pouches and so on, you'll spend most of your time searching for things and rebuilding the system after you tear it apart searching for something. 

There is one surefire solution though. A) Stop buying useless crap whose only purpose is separating you from your money. B) Leave the pile of crap you've already bought home. 

Try that out for a stretch and see how it goes. If I don't use it daily or damn close too it, I don't need it to be immediately accessible. You can lug around a sea bag full of "well, I might need that someday" if you want to. I'd love to be able to walk in to work empty handed.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (May 18, 2020)

I have 2 bags- one lives at work and has my rain coat, hi-viz vest, ear protection, a pair of sunglasses, and some random spare batteries and other stuff. That one is a 5.11 Rush 6

The other one goes back and forth to work and home on my bike with me and has my iPad, Kindle, safety glasses, coffee thermos, stethoscope, and chargers. That one is a Timbuk2 Especial Spoke (sadly discontinued, but this is pretty similar.

Lunch box is it's own thing.


----------



## Tigger (May 19, 2020)

Ensihoitaja said:


> I have 2 bags- one lives at work and has my rain coat, hi-viz vest, ear protection, a pair of sunglasses, and some random spare batteries and other stuff. That one is a 5.11 Rush 6
> 
> The other one goes back and forth to work and home on my bike with me and has my iPad, Kindle, safety glasses, coffee thermos, stethoscope, and chargers. That one is a Timbuk2 Especial Spoke (sadly discontinued, but this is pretty similar.
> 
> Lunch box is it's own thing.


Mmmm love some Timbuk2. My Command looks pretty much the same as it did when I bought it seven years ago. 

I keep my work stuff in a Mountain Smith Tour. It's profile is smaller enough to go behind the seat and won't let you carry too much crap. I started carrying it when I worked in the sticks and did lots of backcountry stuff, they're super easy to carry especially with the added fold up backpack straps. But alas in no way big enough to carry extrication gear or anything like that. Our ambulances are set up with dedicated gear compartments so everything gets hung up for use (coat, pants, helmet, wildland line pack, wildland shirt/pants/boots, and now each provider's COVID PPE.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (May 20, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Mmmm love some Timbuk2. My Command looks pretty much the same as it did when I bought it seven years ago.
> 
> I keep my work stuff in a Mountain Smith Tour. <snip>



We used those packs as special event kits at Pridemark. They're nice!


----------



## NPO (May 20, 2020)

hometownmedic5 said:


> If you try to carry everything in one bag, it's going to weigh a ton.
> 
> If you try and break everything down into separate bags and pouches and so on, you'll spend most of your time searching for things and rebuilding the system after you tear it apart searching for something.
> 
> ...


That's great for people doing that. Not my case, and not what I asked about. Did you read my post? Most of my stuff is required work equipment. In addition to that I'd like to be able to carry my laptop, a phone charger, my personal OTC meds, and maybe some snacks.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (May 20, 2020)

Simmer down, Sally. You aren't the OP and I neither replied to nor quoted your post. I was replying to the topic at large.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 20, 2020)

Play nice or I will start to play.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 21, 2020)

NPO said:


> Resurrecting this thread in hopes of getting recommendations. I am looking at 5.11 stuff, but want to see if anyone had anything else they may suggest. I have some family needy requirements and just want a bag that ticks as many of them as possible.
> 
> - I prefer a backpack or sling/shoulder bag over a duffle bag.
> - The bag needs to be large enough to store a folded vehicle extrication jacket, extrication gloves, and extrication helmet. (The helmet can be carried externally).
> ...



I have a 5.11 Rush 72 that I got years ago when I worked in HEMS to carry all my normal daily stuff (laptop, chargers, small lunch cooler, books) as well as the overnight stuff I needed with me for when I occasionally got kicked out on long FW flights (passport, change of socks, underwear, and t-shirt; ziplock bag with deodorant, travel toothbrush & toothpaste, etc.). It worked great for that, and now I use it for long weekend trips to the beach and stuff like that. 

The Rush 72 is quite a bit bigger (55L) than the AMP 12 (25L) that you mentioned, but there's also a Rush 24 (37L) and a smaller Rush 12. These bags do have a "flap" that is easy to stuff a jacket into. The molle would make it easy to attach a helmet, and probably a vest. 

I'm not generally that into tacticool style, but 5.11's gear is really well designed and built.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 27, 2020)

Anyone have experience with Pelican backpacks? I know they make great hard cases but was surprised to see they made backpacks. I'm looking to try something new other than 5.11 for an EDC bag on an ambulance shift


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 28, 2020)

and it's 50% off if you use code BH50









						Prepared For Anything Black Helmet Skull Logo Firefighter Gear Bag Backpack (FIRE, POLICE, MILITARY, EMS)
					

Prepared For Anything Black Helmet Skull Logo Firefighter Gear Bag Backpack This versatile large backpack is perfect for all members of the Tactical Emergency Rescue Operator community be it EMS, fire, police, or military. This gear bag (the same exact bag as our original) is large enough to fit...




					www.blackhelmetapparel.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 28, 2020)

I’ve been carrying this bag for a while now.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 29, 2020)

Bag models have changed since this thread was started. I'm replacing my 5.11 bag. Need a personal bag for 12 hour shift on an ambulance shift in a busy urban system. Gotta carry my lunch, a stethoscope, tablet / kindle, rain jacket, sunglasses, 18oz water bottle, 20oz coffee tumbler. You know the usual. I could buy a 20 dollar bag from Walmart but I want to be cool. I have narrowed down these suggestions for feedback but welcome alternatives to consider also.

1. Pelican Mobile Protect 25 https://www.pelican.com/us/en/product/travel/backpack/mobile-protect/mpb25?sku=SL-MPB25-BLK
2. Mystry Ranch Urban Assault 24 https://www.mysteryranch.com/urban-assault-24-pack


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 29, 2020)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Bag models have changed since this thread was started. I'm replacing my 5.11 bag. Need a personal bag for 12 hour shift on an ambulance shift in a busy urban system. Gotta carry my lunch, a stethoscope, tablet / kindle, rain jacket, sunglasses, 18oz water bottle, 20oz coffee tumbler. You know the usual. I could buy a 20 dollar bag from Walmart but I want to be cool. I have narrowed down these suggestions for feedback but welcome alternatives to consider also.
> 
> 1. Pelican Mobile Protect 25 https://www.pelican.com/us/en/product/travel/backpack/mobile-protect/mpb25?sku=SL-MPB25-BLK
> 2. Mystry Ranch Urban Assault 24 https://www.mysteryranch.com/urban-assault-24-pack


And yet, even with all those changes, a good ole fashioned saddle bag still works wonders.  Plus being made of leather they dont wear out.

EDIT: I've had a rough side out saddlebag for my primary 72 hour emergency kit for over 19 years now.  I keep trying newer purpose built bags but keep coming back to the saddlebag set up.  I keep 4 days of coast guard rations and water in it, survival shelter and poncho, fire starting supplies, cordage and hand tools in it. I find that for its size I can carry heavier weights more comfortably than a similar sized pack because there is weight on the front and back of the torso.  Added bonus is that you don't look like a tacticfool.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 30, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on a 15L. Neither of the ones I had mentioned above. Trying to save space upfront since I'm on system status. I'll update my feedback on the bag once I have worked with it for a month or two. Its going to be a tight fit for my stuff, but I welcome the downsize and challenge (and the extra leg room)

Decided on the Mystery Ranch Rip Ruck 15 in Cherry. https://www.mysteryranch.com/rip-ruck-15-pack?quantity=1&color=Cherry


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 31, 2020)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Decided on the Mystery Ranch Rip Ruck 15 in Cherry. https://www.mysteryranch.com/rip-ruck-15-pack?quantity=1&color=Cherry


that's a bit of a  step up from the $20 Walmart bag, both in quality and price.  use it well


----------

